# stall trading licence



## looly (13 Mar 2008)

If I want to set up stall which sells t shirts, do I need a license? If so, how do I get this?


----------



## mathepac (13 Mar 2008)

In general, yes you need a trading licence and may need to pay rent, but it depends on where you want to set up the stall.

At a car boot sale, contact the organisers.

Urban area, contact the city council or the existing stall-holders, who are sometimes organised into cooperatives and can issue / transfer licences.

Other areas, contact the local council.

In shopping centres, contact the management of the centre.


----------



## looly (13 Mar 2008)

mathepac said:


> In general, yes you need a trading licence and may need to pay rent, but it depends on where you want to set up the stall.
> 
> At a car boot sale, contact the organisers.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much, very useful.


----------



## btcunningham (13 Nov 2008)

Hi,
I too am also looking to trade but want to know If i am trading on private property do i still need a license from the local co council.

btcunningham


----------



## O'Fla (14 Nov 2008)

You need a traders licence if you wish to trade at a market i.e Moore Street this can be obtained through the local council.  It is illegal to trade on private land unless you have permission, however you cannot be moved off this land unless the person who owns the land produces the paperwork to back this up, not even the Garda can move you untill they produce this paperwork.  Finally in such councils as Fingal there is no such thing as a traders licence this means that it is up to the Garda to move you on once you are on Fingal land.  They will only however do this if you are causing a traffic or pedestrian obstruction.  If I were you and you chose to go that route I would get in touch with the local Garda station who would deal with that area and let them know who you are and what you are doing,  this would mean that if a patrol car came around they would already be aware of you and once everything is above board I would say that you would be left alone.


----------

